# My first day snowboarding! How was my progression?



## snowklinger (Aug 30, 2011)

I can honestly say, and I think that I do speak for everyone, that we are all very impressed.


----------



## Consonantal (Dec 12, 2012)




----------



## Naturesabre (Jan 11, 2014)

Eh you did alright if it was your first day snowboarding. Now for me and many others on this forum we were pretty fast learners. I remember my first hike out to the back bowls dropping off fifty foot cliffs doing triple rodeos after about an hour maybe two of learning to 'link turns as they call it.' Don't worry though I know the rails are hard; the first time I ever rode one I made sure to already be doing a good eighty mph because someone told me speed is my friend. It went surprisingly well and I must say I have become pretty proficient at 'jibbing' as they call it. Unfortunately by the end of the day(me and my friends who were learning only rode for about 37 hours of the day) I had not completed my first triple cork in the super-pipe at my local resort. I was very disappointed in myself even though my mommy said I was looking good.
How do you think I did, everyone else?
All in all I think I could've done better and was really hoping to jump to the moon by the end of my first day but at least I can know so for sure that I am trying way too hard to sound like I'm a hardcore shredder even though I still know full well I'm not.

Oh but to the OP, don't worry, not everyone can learn this sport as quickly as some of the gurus on this forum. You're in good hands


----------



## M.C._Dub (Jan 18, 2013)

Naturesabre said:


> Unfortunately by the end of the day(me and my friends who were learning only rode for about 37 hours of the day) I had not completed my first triple cork in the super-pipe at my local resort. I was very disappointed in myself even though my mommy said I was looking good.
> How do you think I did, everyone else?


C'mon Naturesabre, you gotta land that beast! What really helped me throw down on my resort's 46ft wall superduperpipe was asking my good buddy Shawn White to go first. When he lost an edge and fell in front of me I knew what he did wrong. I "Stomped the landing" as they say, and rode away at 65mph to the next hit. Oh yes and this was in my first half hour. 
How do you guys think I did, everyone?? :eusa_clap:


----------



## Noreaster (Oct 7, 2012)

Hi there, DC.


----------



## CassMT (Mar 14, 2013)

obvious bs is obvious


----------



## OU812 (Feb 2, 2013)

Not bad for a first day, I think you'll progress pretty quick. Probably a lot quicker than me. I had quick progress as well. On my second day I filmed this little movie called The Art of Flight, you may of heard of it?


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

minicrops1 said:


> My parents thought I did good, but they don't know anything about snowboarding.
> 
> I'm not 'fishing' for compliments. I want actual advice on what I should learn next, etc.


awww...isn't that nice of mommy and daddy

perhaps next...stop suckling....wean yourself off mommy's ...


----------



## speedjason (May 2, 2013)

trolls gonna troll.


----------



## Booo! (Feb 14, 2014)

Here's a few pointers in case you're seriously asking for advice:

- Being able to do proper turns on your first day is not uncommon, but it's a good start. Doing blues and blacks on your first day is cool and all, but that's really not the point (nor is proving your friend wrong for that matter). I would stick to the greens for a little while longer.

- Make sure you're able to check your speed. You have to be able to come to a complete stop quickly even when going at full speed. There's nothing more annoying than riders going at it completely out of control.

- Work on shortening the time (and distance) it takes to go from heel to toe. With time, you should be able to shift your weight very quickly and be able to adjust your line as needed.

- If you want to start doing jumps, stick to the green slopes and look for the small kickers on the side. Go slowly at first, only to get a feel for them, and adjust your speed as needed until you start getting a bit of air. Don't try to pop them.

- If you absolutely must insist on doing rails, stick to boxes and tables (the shorter and lower the better) and avoid anything that's round in any way (pipes, tubes, etc.). Wear a helmet and never EVER try to purposely get off early. 

That's all I have for now. Oh and don't forget to have fun. You sound like you're taking yourself waaay too seriously out there. Remember what you're really doing is just playing in the snow.


PS: Hi everyone else! This being my first post, I tried to avoid being a jerk.


----------



## chomps1211 (Mar 30, 2011)

?????????? 
Troll trolls the troll's troll?????????



:dizzy:


----------



## minicrops1 (Feb 17, 2014)

Thanks for *actual advice*. I appreciate it. 
I can stop at moderate speeds(not fast speeds; I can stop using my heel edge, haven't mastered my toe edge though) and I can control my speed (I think garlands is what I do, I just watched others do it ). I wasn't joking about completing the black though. I actually did go down without sliding down on my butt, side-slipping or going out off control.
Anyways, I'll listen to your advice.Thanks for not being a jerk. :laugh:


----------



## chomps1211 (Mar 30, 2011)

You're "proficiant" at linking turns,.. as we call it? But you can't stop on your toe side? You "made it" down a black by doing garlands? And you thought you should be doing jumps and rails??????


And you're upset cuz we're being jerks? Not taking you seriously?


Do you even have _*half*_ a clue how ridiculous you sound? Or how disrespectful that attitude was/is to people who have actually put in hour upon hour over the course of years perfecting their riding???

_*If*_, on your first day on a board, you managed to link a few turns on a green run. Managed not to injure yourself or anybody else. Then you did OK! Better than many. BUT, based on your own description of your ability,.. You are _NOT_ proficient at anything! (...except maybe running off at the mouth and pumping your own ego!)

When you can _*point*_ that board straight down those blacks instead of falling leaf your way down,.. At speed, turn heel or toe at will, AND stop on whatever edge you need to, when you need to, speed up or slow down to manuever around the gapers? 

Then, you can rightfully claim you are "In Control" and maybe call youself proficient!

Until then, if you aren't actually a troll? You're a cocky, clueless NooB who will likely hurt himself or someone else! Learn a little something before bragging about what hot shit you are!



....not to be a Jerk or anything! :huh:


----------



## Justman1020 (Nov 21, 2011)

You all are still only doing tripple corks?? 

Didn't you hear? my first day out, I landed a quad cork, and the only reason i missed the olympics/x games this year is because they said that the world wasnt ready...


----------



## Booo! (Feb 14, 2014)

Geeze louise guys give the poor kid a break. :laugh: I'm just imagining this conversation in real life... a bunch of adults in a room giving some teenager shit for being too excited about his first day on the slopes.


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

k...miniC...where did ya ride this black?


----------



## stickz (Feb 6, 2013)

sorry but u don't believe you for one second. linking turns your first day on black runs that you rode down. sorry but your full of shit. idc how closely you're related to superman. 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## minicrops1 (Feb 17, 2014)

wrathfuldeity said:


> k...miniC...where did ya ride this black?


I went to Appalachian Ski Mtn., NC.


----------



## tannersdad (Jan 9, 2013)

minicrops1 said:


> I went to Appalachian Ski Mtn., NC.


I live in central NC and ride App. a lot. If you have not already tried them, I would suggest Beech Mtn. and Wintergreen in Va. Much better runs and conditions. Don`t worry about the negative feedback, but do listen to the good advice that was shared here. The best way to get good at ANYTHING is to do it as often as you can. So keep riding and don`t worry about how good or bad you`re doing. (Or what others think for that matter):thumbsup:


----------



## trapper (Jan 15, 2013)

The trolling force is strong in this one.


----------



## Elvin (Jan 21, 2014)

minicrops1 said:


> Ok, today was my first time boarding. I snowboarded for 6 hrs straight.
> So.... I'm kinda bummed because all I was able to do was go down some blues and black diamonds. I was hoping for at least some jumps, but eh. By the way, I did not slide down the blacks and blues on my butt. I taught myself how to turn and I must say, I've gotten quite proficient at it! I can link turns, as they call it.
> I'm kinda proud of myself but kinda not. :dunno: At least I can prove to my friend, who doubted me, that I can atleast snowboard.
> 
> ...


If you don't mind me asking, how old are you? If you're really linking turns on blues and black diamonds :bowdown::bowdown:. The way I see it, perfect your fundamentals before attempting jumps and terrain parks.


----------



## minicrops1 (Feb 17, 2014)

Thanks for all the positive feedback guys. Also, Elvin, what other fundamentals should I learn? Could you please give me examples?

P.S: I'm 14


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

Good for ya, but ur not going to be linking turns on a black out here on day 1. I'd hazard to say our bunny hill might equal a blue/black at your hill but idk.


----------



## speedjason (May 2, 2013)

minicrops1 said:


> Thanks for all the positive feedback guys. Also, Elvin, what other fundamentals should I learn? Could you please give me examples?
> 
> P.S: I'm 14


if you need to ask, you are not ready.
post a video of you riding so people can stop giving you crap.


----------



## BoardWalk (Mar 22, 2011)

I can see someone getting down the runs there on day one, nice job. As stated previously try to improve on the basic skills before moving on.


----------



## minicrops1 (Feb 17, 2014)

I'll post a video of me riding as soon as I can. The thing is, I don't live near a mountain. It's a 4 hour drive away.


----------



## lambar (Jan 14, 2014)

I'm a beginner as well. I'm trying to understand how you're able to link turns on blues and blacks but can't stop on your toe edge?


----------



## chomps1211 (Mar 30, 2011)

lambar said:


> I'm a beginner as well. I'm trying to understand how you're able to link turns on blues and blacks but can't stop on your toe edge?


To be fair, he didn't claim to _link_ turns on the blues & blacks. (_he said he taught himself how to turn on greens and that "he was quite proficient!"_) On the blues & blacks? He said he "Garlanded" his way down! _Which_, if you aren't able to link a turn from heel to toe on a steep? Really means he sideslipped his way down, doing garlands from side to side of the run on his heel edge!

*All* of which? I still call BS on! As this can attest;


minicrops1 said:


> Thanks for all the positive feedback guys. Also, Elvin, *what other fundamentals should I learn?* Could you please give me examples?
> 
> P.S: I'm 14





speedjason said:


> *if you need to ask, you are not ready.*
> post a video of you riding so people can stop giving you crap.


...what *other* fundamentals?????? How about *ANY* fundamentals for starters??? You can link a turn?? Wow!! So can I!!! And *I* can do it at speed on a steep run and stop on my heel or toes, go switch, and ride off in a completely new direction if necessary!! Doesn't mean I'm good to go in the park or off any jumps! Hell! Just because I can do that on a MI. black run, doesn't necessarily mean I'd manage OK on some big mt. blacks or even some of their blues!!!

Get a clue kid!


...but on the _off,.. OFF_ chance you are not a troll? If you are really 14 and just all excited and pumped that you survived your side slip down a black run??? 

Learn how to ride right and safe. Then ask how to go about progressing into the park & jumps! Do _that_ and ppl here will give you all the help they can to get you there!


....but I won't be holding my breath! :dunno:


----------



## minicrops1 (Feb 17, 2014)

I didn't mean to say garlands. Since I'm still a beginner, I get my vocabulary mixed up.:dizzy: This is how I went down the slope: Since I'm goofy, to turn right I would put pressure on my heel side edge and kinda push my left foot forward. I would do the opposite to turn left, I.e: put pressure on my toe side edge and kind of pushing my left foot backwards, like when I push myself on a snowboard. 
I can find the proper vocabulary so I just decided to explain it. :dunno:


----------



## IdahoFreshies (Jul 9, 2011)

chomps1211 said:


> You're "proficiant" at linking turns,.. as we call it? But you can't stop on your toe side? You "made it" down a black by doing garlands? And you thought you should be doing jumps and rails??????
> 
> 
> And you're upset cuz we're being jerks? Not taking you seriously?
> ...



haha nicely worded lol. i call bull shit too.



chomps1211 said:


> To be fair, he didn't claim to _link_ turns on the blues & blacks. (_he said he taught himself how to turn on greens and that "he was quite proficient!"_) On the blues & blacks? He said he "Garlanded" his way down! _Which_, if you aren't able to link a turn from heel to toe on a steep? Really means he sideslipped his way down, doing garlands from side to side of the run on his heel edge!
> 
> *All* of which? I still call BS on! As this can attest;
> 
> ...







minicrops1 said:


> I didn't mean to say garlands. Since I'm still a beginner, I get my vocabulary mixed up.:dizzy: This is how I went down the slope: Since I'm goofy, to turn right I would put pressure on my heel side edge and kinda push my left foot forward. I would do the opposite to turn left, I.e: put pressure on my toe side edge and kind of pushing my left foot backwards, like when I push myself on a snowboard.
> I can find the proper vocabulary so I just decided to explain it. :dunno:




Ok my advice, because you admitted you are 14 i dont believe in needlessly insulting kids, is that you probably have no clue what you are doing and if you self taught yourself the stuff you are "claiming" to do you probably are doing them all completely wrong and are not building any type of skill set to progress on. 

If you actually want to learn to ride decently, check the "i am such a great snowboarder after day 1" at the gate and go take a lesson or two. really. Then once you take a level 1-2/3 lesson and actually learn how to do it correctly we can talk about progression. You dont belong anywhere near the park or any rails and jumps yet. so please dont get in everyones way thanks.


----------



## speedjason (May 2, 2013)

man, aren't we harsh people.
anyways, no its not impossible for someone to link turns on their first day. I've seen people swinging their arms to link turns. I've seen people kicking around their back feet to link turns. there are many ways to link turns but if you wanna be good at it, you will know how to initiate turns with front foot and how to use the fore-aft motion. the key is make turns without loosing momentum.


----------



## minicrops1 (Feb 17, 2014)

speedjason said:


> the key is make turns without loosing momentum.


So are you saying that actually linked turns are completed without losing speed/momentum? When I "linked turns", I slightly slowed myself down in the process. That's not how it's done, is it? :icon_scratch:


----------



## t21 (Dec 29, 2010)

minicrops1 said:


> So are you saying that actually linked turns are completed without losing speed/momentum? When I "linked turns", I slightly slowed myself down in the process. That's not how it's done, is it? :icon_scratch:


A good snowboarder can link turns without losing momentum, but for a newb you would lose it because your not proficient with it. My son also can link turns on his first day(after lesson) but slow. He took two lessons and can ride down a blue run either slow linking turns or heelslides when he panics. Obviously more time on the mountain will further your progression. Have fun and goodluck.


----------



## speedjason (May 2, 2013)

minicrops1 said:


> So are you saying that actually linked turns are completed without losing speed/momentum? When I "linked turns", I slightly slowed myself down in the process. That's not how it's done, is it? :icon_scratch:


properly linked turns you dont even lose momentum. yes it takes a couple days to make turns but it takes many more to perfect it.


----------



## chomps1211 (Mar 30, 2011)

speedjason said:


> man, aren't we harsh people.
> anyways, no its not impossible for someone to link turns on their first day....


....which is why I said _if_ he managed that, then he did better than most on their first day! Hell, better than I did first day out! BUT, I still say that's a big _If_ at this point.

I'm still 85-90% of the opinion that this post was all a troll! But my advice to learn the right way to ride first is no different than yours! I've been suckered by enough trolls this year that I don't give too much benefit of the doubt nowadays!

If he mellows that "I'm the shit" attitude and takes the good advice and instruction given, I'm big enough to admit I was wrong about him!

Shoot! I get along OK with M2M now, don't I??


----------



## Bamfboardman (Dec 11, 2012)

minicrops1 said:


> Ok, today was my first time boarding. I snowboarded for 6 hrs straight.
> So.... I'm kinda bummed because all I was able to do was go down some blues and black diamonds. I was hoping for at least some jumps, but eh. By the way, I did not slide down the blacks and blues on my butt. I taught myself how to turn and I must say, I've gotten quite proficient at it! I can link turns, as they call it.
> I'm kinda proud of myself but kinda not. :dunno: At least I can prove to my friend, who doubted me, that I can atleast snowboard.
> 
> ...


My first day I was doing triple corks so.


----------



## Varza (Jan 6, 2013)

chomps1211 said:


> .
> I'm still 85-90% of the opinion that this post was all a troll! But my advice to learn the right way to ride first is no different than yours! I've been suckered by enough trolls this year that I don't give too much benefit of the doubt nowadays!


Well, after his last few posts, I no longer think he's a complete troll, just a bit, um... clueless? 

So yeah, minic, if you can, take a lesson or a few. I think teaching yourself snowboarding is ridiculously difficult and takes a very long time to get it right. I see plenty of people steering with their back foot or in some other odd fashion (arms akimbo), so linking turns the wrong way is probably easier than doing it the right way... but learning the right way is fun, makes you more stable and is quite rewarding, I've found.


----------



## 16gkid (Dec 5, 2012)

Someone's ready for heli drops!


----------



## chomps1211 (Mar 30, 2011)

Varza said:


> ....I think teaching yourself snowboarding is ridiculously difficult and takes a very long time to get it right....


Funny you should say that! Just this last week, I met and rode with a new(ish) member of this forum. He told me he's never had a lesson,.. that that day was only his 7th time out on a board,.. including 1 day last season! He said he learned by watching SA vid's and Jed's lessons from snomie.com, then standing on his board in the house practicing those techniques.

I was very impressed by how well he rode! And told him so. Even so, I still suggested that he could benefit greatly from some good private instruction. Not so much for basics, but 1st, to be sure he was making habit of good technique and to hone and progress his skills! I have no doubt he'll be outriding me in no time! (...although _that's_ a fairly easy goal to reach!   )


----------

